# USA Roadtrip! (picture heavy)



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, i know this thread is a little late in coming and apologise for lack of organisation.....

So I took Ava on a whistlestop tour of the US. We flew out to Florida for 8 days, then flew out to Colorado to meet with Stephanie and take a roadtrip down to the Grand Canyon through the Masse Verde and back through Arches National Park. We then flew out to California for out last leg, staying in Garden Grove before flying back over the pond!

Mostly the tour went well. Though Ava ended up with chicken pox in the middle which did mean that the TFO tour was cut short (no tour to see Tom's animals!) And there were a few funny incidents when the US people didnt understand me at all (one springs to mind - arriving in Florida there is a big escalator, and to the left about 10 security guards, i have Ava in a pushchair and a very big rucksack, so i ask 'excuse me where is the lift' all ten stare at me dumbfounded untill eventually someone says 'she means the elevator')

It is very busy travelling alone with a toddler. Although we had a great time i think we will fly out to a beach somewhere next time! And do not a lot! Jet lag on the way back was awfull. Though we did end up sitting next to a famous TV actor on the way back n- Tom Chambers aka Sam stacken from Holby and the new headteacher from Waterloo Road (made things up a little!)

So here are the pictures... this picture uploading doesnt like me so again apologies if it doesnt work....

IMG]http://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz177/arabellafigg/USA 2010/101_1888.jpg[/IMG]






arriving in rainy florida










seaworld





ava loved the dolphins










Ava loves goofy - she gave him a stick!





Snowy Colorado! Travel halfway round the world and the snow follows us!













































tour of USA playgrounds continues...










the crazy little car that is massive and was automatic! watch out on the roads!

























crazy log flume, which ava thought was good fun!


----------



## Isa (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing 
I am sure you and your little Ava (she is sooo cute) had a lot of fun! Thank you for sharing the pic with us they are amazing! I am sorry to hear that Ava got the chicken pox.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG, Brooke! I didn't realize that you were travelling ALONE!!!! How brave you are to plan a vacation trip of this magnatude with a toddler all by yourself! Thank you so much for the pictures. I truly enjoy living vicariously through others and sharing your vacations!!


----------



## terracolson (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Pox!!!! Traveling alone!!!! WHAT!!!!

I wish I had your courage!!!


----------



## chadk (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pics. That is one amazing vacation! Was this your first time to America? What did you think??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2010)

emysemys said:


> OMG, Brooke! I didn't realize that you were travelling ALONE!!!! How brave you are to plan a vacation trip of this magnatude with a toddler all by yourself! Thank you so much for the pictures. I truly enjoy living vicariously through others and sharing your vacations!!



She wasn't alone, she was with Stephanie, she flew to Colorado from Fla then her and Stephanie want on a trip all thru the Mesa Verde area....


----------



## chadk (Apr 26, 2010)

She was alone for quite a bit of it -especially the long flights to and from the US...


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 26, 2010)

Ha ha. Yes i was alone in Florida and California. I had Stephanie's helping hand in Colorado and on the roadtrip. Hey, we even left Stephanie's daughters (they are grown up) with Ava while we went to a vodka party down town (it all comes out now ) But no, really Stephanie was a great help and it would have been much more difficult trip if it wasen't for a reprise in the middle. It is hard work travelling with a toddler.

The long flights were not too bad. The flight home was not very good, Ava couldn't get comfortable. And the Jet lag was awfull (connection in heathrow and then a 2 hour drive from Manchester to our house) Ava is a very well behaved child, i should add. If she was not i wouldn't have travelled alone with her. But i once lived in Beijing, China for three months, USA was a breeze compared to that 

The chicken pox was only mild, luckily.

Chad - i had been to the USA once before on a family holiday with my parents, brother and sister. We went to florida and the gulf coast. America is very interesting. It was funny being there amidst all the healthcare reform. Its so different to the UK, the main difference that the people seem to really not like the government (government is controlling our lives etc) where as here is all 'the government has this great new initiative'. Ava loved all the food. You wouldn't think to look at her as she is a tiny for a two year old, but she can eat like a trooper


----------



## AlexIbarra (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like you had lots of fun!
How old is Ava? She's such a cutie! I'm taking my 22 months old to Germany next week and I'm so terrified of the flight! You're so brave for taking her by yourself!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 26, 2010)

Ava is now two, she was 23 months when we took the trip. Germany should be a breeze (at least if your travelling from the UK!)


----------



## AlexIbarra (Apr 26, 2010)

alfiethetortoise said:


> Ava is now two, she was 23 months when we took the trip. Germany should be a breeze (at least if your travelling from the UK!)



I wish it was only from the UK! lol I'm traviling from California, so the flight will be about 14 hours long


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing  I want to go to Cali soo badly! My entire family has been there (without me, grr)
Ava is absolutely adorable! Such a little doll  She must be an angel for you to travel so far with her! I don't think my mom would even travel alone with my 15-year old sister (although Ava is probably better behaved than her- HA!)
One of my kindergartners has chicken pox. I'm nervous because I've never had chicken pox- had the vaccine but apparently so did this kid


----------

